# anyone heard of this



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

I had a new (to me) customer call me today and ask if "his driver could bring down his MH to my shop and have it serviced"
I said ,, yes no prob ,, it'll be a bit though ,, my service guy is on lunch break...
anyway ,, the next thing he asked was how much it would cost ,, i told him (he told me the size and type of rv ) anyway,, this got me to thinking ,, not in a predgest way ( i own a class a myself) ,,, BUT ,, if u can afford someone to drive u'r rv for u ,, what do u care what it cost for minor service ,,,,, This kinda struck me funny ,,,,,,  
Just a random thought ,,, sorry 
I know i posted some stuff earlyer on othr rv topics ,, but this thought was just picking at my brain ,, so i decided to post it ,, again sorry


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 25, 2007)

Re: anyone heard of this

I hear it too.  Like the guy who wants to know MPG on a Mercedes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Re: anyone heard of this

u know i never thought of it that way Grandview,,,
I'm sure we'll be seeing more on this topic


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 26, 2007)

Re: anyone heard of this

You might think of it like this ... that's probably how your customer accumulated what he/she has.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Re: anyone heard of this



Those who have money think with there money not there brains. I have heard some ask the question: how much gas can I put in my 35 gallons gas tank. Duh!! ONCE again thinking of the cost (money) not the brains. isn't it funny how money changes the way people think. but of course I will never have to worry about that. I still got the dollar of George Washington as a little boy.lol,lol


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 26, 2007)

Re: anyone heard of this

Come on guys/gals, we all know the Dodge Cummins Diesel 35 gal tank holds more fuel than the Ford and GM 35 gallon tanks.  Else how can I go farther on a tank of diesel than the Ford's/Gm's? :approve: It must hold better smelling diesel too. :evil:    :bleh:


----------



## tinkerer (Oct 26, 2007)

RE: anyone heard of this

I have been reading this forum about 2 years and have come to the conclusion that there are some that buy a MH and get themselves over their heads. When you buy a MH you are taking on responsibilty of a complicated machine. Your expense doesnt stop with the purchase of the motor home. In my business I have to deal with a lot of machinery and they are just like a MH. Things happen that shouldn't happen but it does. Our diesel pusher shucked it's engine last winter when we were heading for Arizonia. It was not supposed to happen but it did. All you can do is deal with the problem. My advice is if you buy a MH (especially a class A) you better have the financial resources to deal with the expense or it can be a nightmare. After all it's machinery and things happen with machinery. Just my opinion.


----------



## brodavid (Oct 26, 2007)

Re: anyone heard of this

If it was not for Dodge Diesel smoke where would DL be.
Yes Ladies and Gentlemen, I am getting better and thanks for all your prayers and picking ons, keeps me from going bonkers.
love and prayers to all,

brodavid
still using mostly right arm but have feeling in left and on a quad cane instead of a walker. not much voice tho, wife has not complain to much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Re: anyone heard of this

i think all of u are right ,, it does take $$$ to keep any rv up ,, and yes somethink of the dollar cost more ,, and yes it is a machine and they break ,,, don't know why??? but they do and will break at some time....
Brodave keep up the hard work ,, and again sorry for the stupid post ,, it was just kinda nagging me and it ,, hit me wrong in away ,,,


----------



## USMC (Oct 30, 2007)

Re: anyone heard of this

I agree with Texas on this one, most people that have money to buy these luxuries, are able to do it by watching where there money goes, I say keep it simple and the less moving parts the less maintenance one will have, If you have your rig paid for and and a comfy place  to sleep what else does one need, except for more money.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Re: anyone heard of this

Agreed USMC ,,on the paid for rver's,,, i have alot of customers that feel that way too,, they are the ones that are the best to deal with ,, i tell them what's wrong ,, and give them a price ,, and they say ,, why are u telling me this ,, JUST FIX IT ,, 
I don't have a prob wth any rver's out there ,, but there are a few ,, that kinda rub me wrong ,, of course i'm just a repair guy that they can look down on ,,,
But when their a/c is out ,, they lift me to the clouds after it is fixed ,,, which is fine  ,, but i don't want praise .. i just want for me and my guys to do the best job we can,, the best way we can....
Sorry for the bad typing tonight ,,, i can't seem to hit the right keys


----------



## rockofages (Nov 16, 2007)

Re: anyone heard of this

ah, you been sick? Had a stroke? I pray you will come back to 100% health! Good for you being online like this. Just keep on fighting your way back! God bless you!


----------



## brodavid (Nov 18, 2007)

Re: anyone heard of this

rockofages, brodavid had a stroke that took out most of his left side, speech , and mobility, he is coming along better each day, but the docs say it is permanent. brodavid went for a second opinion with the master doctor. I think and pray that he will be rving soon, he has looked over the rv and took short drives to see if he could handle it. he is taking it one step at a time. he is off his walker to a quad cane and able to get around somewhat.
take care and GOD BLESS everyone,
msjackie, brodavid's wife


----------



## cougarkid (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: anyone heard of this

730,

Nothing here should be taken personally by anyone, just my thoughts.

Some of it may be out-and-out stupidity, but I'll bet most of it is financially driven.

I make a decent living, but I am in NO WAY rich.  Rising gas cost HURTS.
I believe the richer a person gets, the more they watch their money.  (I've got it, I want to keep it!  I.E.: Scrooge)

If you have money and want to keep it, you have to watch your money.  I am not going to blindly take my RV, or any vehicle for that matter, to a dealer/shop to get it fixed.  If I can't do it and it has to go to the shop, I want to know the estimated cost before I leave it.  My money is important to me.  I look at the price on the menu when I order dinner, too.

After a bad road trip in our car getting stuck on the road, tired, with no motels for 200 miles, wife decided we should get an RV.  We knew there would be additional costs associated ith RVing, and factured that into our decision to buy.

We bought an 1989 RV (first one) last year used for just under $5000.  It is a Georgie Boy 32' Class A, fully self contained.  I would not have bought it if I didn't feel comfortable in being able to fix most of the things myself.  (I am a shade tree mechanic)If I can't do it, it goes to the shop, but I know the cost before hand.

In my driveway, I did:
brakes (disc) all around
replaced the master cylider
"tightened" a $360 Bell Crank that the shop wanted to replace (it is adjustable)
replaced the fuel filters and some fuel line
complete tune-up (plugs, wires, cap, rotor)
replaced the "wrong" carb base gasket
adjusted the fuel/air mixture
set the timing to the correct spec
tore down and re-ringed the Onan generator
sealed some cracks/tears in the roof
repaired a leaking tranny line
rewired the dash so that eveything works correctly
replaced the bathroom faucet
All that for $500 in parts - my labor

Had to get one new muffler (dual exhaust) put on - that one cost me $350.00 at the shop.

I have replaced the fuel filters on the side of the road in the middle of a trip, when needed.  My tools go along (including a creeper) on every trip we take.

I do not have a problem paying for good services at a good shop/dealer.  But then, I still want to know what it will cost me.
During our 1st trip this past summer (1600 miles) we stopped at Camping World in Indianna.  The cost on the service board for an oil change and lube made me look twice.  I believe it said over $150 to have it done.  That is a LOT of labor.

The rising cost of gas/diesel is affecting everything, including the way people act.

I do what I can myself and pay someone else to do the rest.

Enough from me,

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: anyone heard of this

Hey nothing wrong with the own maint stuff u do ,, i myself would like to see more owner maint people ,, saves me from getting rid of the oil and stuff ,, also saves my manicured nails :laugh:  :laugh: 
If u can svae a buck ,, then go for it ,, i myself am seeing the gas crunch in my bussiness,, run 4 trucks 5 to 7 days and somtimes 24hours ,, so i kow what u mean   :approve:


----------

